# WTf?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i just saw this thing in my new sw
i dont got pics but it was tanish colour and looked like a cross between a cricket and centipide
it had lots of legs , long antennas and seemed to curl up when it stopped a tryined to draw a pic but

it is more elongated then the pic and the stripes are segments which it looked to kave a bunch

it was also only 1/2 a centimeter long

also are their any bad things about about bristle worms or are they ok to keep (from the same LR)


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

who know's!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that picture could be amny things but its mostlikely a pod of some typ emost of which are great to have in your tank as they consume detritus and are good natural food for fish.









most britle works are good for the tank, if you have snails and they start to show up dead with a mucosy cloud around them then you may have a preditorial worm..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont have snails (but i would like to get 1 turbo) but i do have 4 blue leg hermits

this is only a 10g with 2 clowns that is just being started up

are there any names of things i could search in on google to see if i can id it?

one more ?

i also have some starfish lookign thing thats also a tankish color that climbs around the LR
it is very small at about 1/3 cm so it just looks like a blob with little bumps making them llok like tenticals and making me thing it is or could be related to a star


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> i dont have snails (but i would like to get 1 turbo) but i do have 4 blue leg hermits
> 
> this is only a 10g with 2 clowns that is just being started up
> 
> ...


that last thing really needs to photographed to id it.. sounds like it could be a type of nudi branch (seaslug) some of them are good and will eat aptasia and algea but some are bad and will feed on corals..

this is burghia that is good for controlling aptasia 









10g is kind of small for two clown fish..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

agreed with nismo, there are some bad nudibranch, as well as some pest bugs, like little red bugs, they are evil. But it sounds like you have healthy life, pics are very much needed, but take a look at this there are many many many different types of hitchikers! Its fun to look at night with a led flash light, you can see all the lil worms, and bugs, and who else knows whats in there.. SO take a pic or compare to that guide above for good info!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

right now the clowns are only 1.5cm about so they have tons or room

its not the bug in the pic and i couldnt get a pic of it and havnt seen it since


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

did u check out the link in my first reply?
http://www.reefs.org/hhfaq/
Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - Hitchhiker FAQ

really educational man


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the amphipod looks kinda like it
how big are they in real life could they be 1/2 a cm?

so they guy that said pod is probably righthes harmless righ?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i saw one of those in my tank last night when i was looking for apstasia...funny looking guys


----------

